# Spirit of Cuba Robusto Corojo Cigar Review - A good cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I did not have the experience of Arnie S, but rather enjoyed this cigar. It's cheap, it burned very evenly despite some wind, and had some good fl...

Read the full review here: Spirit of Cuba Robusto Corojo Cigar Review - A good cigar


----------

